# Signed out of Ligthtroom moble



## brady38 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have LR 6.2.1 on Windows 7.  I have not had any problems (other than the graphic processor) which is now resolved.  BUT, all of a sudden I am getting the following notification upon opening LR.  Keep in mind I have not made any changes to LR to foster such a change as stated below:











I do not have Lightroom moble or have ever signed up for it.  

Can anyone explain the above and how to delete the POP-UP?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2015)

Hit the Cancel button.  Then go to Preferences > Mobile Sync and hit the Delete All Data button if it thinks some files have been synced (you might have been running a trial).  And let us know if it appears again!


----------



## brady38 (Nov 9, 2015)

HI Victoria:

Thanks for you suggestion.  But it did not solve my problem as my "Delete All Data" button is greyed out.  This is strange as it just started occurring about a week ago with no apparent reason.  I have even cleaned out my Collections folder.  I did get, two days ago, a notification from Adobe stating my trial period was up.  I was never on a trial period, as I purchase my new perpetual license releases as soon as they come out.  To my knowledge, I have not changed any other settings in LR that would trigger this phenomenon.  Under Identity Plate I also do not have "lightroom moble" or "sync with lightroom moble" checked.  Nor to I have Adobe Cloud.  I do back up my catalog to both my build-in computer HDD storage drive and to a stand-alone HDD storage drive.

Hopefully you have some other suggestions.  Thanks in advance for your input.

David


----------



## brady38 (Nov 9, 2015)

HI Victoria:

I thought I would also give you my LR/Computer specifications in case that would help:

Lightroom version: 6.2.1 [ 1046594 ]
License: Perpetual
Operating system: Windows 7 
Version: 6.1
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 3.4 GHz
Built-in memory: 16342.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16342.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 421.4 MB (2.5%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 384.7 MB
Memory cache size: 9.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 8
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1080
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info: 
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Version: 3.3.13399 Core Profile Context 15.201.1151.0
Renderer: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
LanguageVersion: 4.40


Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: E:\Lightroom Catalog\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\David\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) jf Zenfolio

Config.lua flags: None

Adapter #1: Vendor : 1002
 Device : 679a
 Subsystem : e207174b
 Revision : 0
 Video Memory : 3051
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2015)

So is it still popping up every time you open LR?  Best I can suggest right now is to report it as a bug (problem) at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2015)

brady38 said:


> HI Victoria:
> 
> I thought I would also give you my LR/Computer specifications in case that would help:
> 
> ...


Since 6.2.1 ia so buggy, you might just to roll back to 6.1.1 until Adobe release a more stable update 
How do I roll back to Lightroom 2015.1.1 or Lightroom 6.1.1?


----------



## brady38 (Nov 11, 2015)

Victoria:

Yes it is still popping up.  I did as you suggested and reported it as a bug.  Hope the next update solves this problem.


----------



## brady38 (Nov 11, 2015)

Victoria:

I just solved my problem.  Even though I never signed up for lightroom moble, I did sign-in from the pop-up, and low and behold, that solved the problem. And now in Preferences>Moble Sync the Delete All Data button in now activated.  I am not even going to ask "How or Why".

Thank you for your time and effort.

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2015)

That's a handy trick to remember in case anyone else has the problem, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## smcf (Nov 14, 2015)

Brady, 
If it's any consolation I had the same problem as you since upgrading to 6.2.1. Problem solved via same solution as you.


----------



## brady38 (Nov 16, 2015)

smcf:

Glad it worked out for you.  It was very frustrating at the time.  Funny, how events are solved, with no reasoning behind them.  A question for you:  How is Win 10 working out for you with LR?.  I have two computers on Win 7 and two on Win 10. All four are less than a year old. ( I build desktop computers for a hobby).  With the Win 10 units, the new large update for Win 10 certainly speeded up the processing and loading functions.  My Lightroom is on the Win 7 unit.  I will sometime in the future upload Win 10 on that computer.  To that end, I am not having any problems as it is.  But would be curious for any feed back.

Thanks, David


----------



## smcf (Nov 16, 2015)

David,
I run Windows 10 32 & 64 bit as virtual machines inside Parallels on Mac OS. I do this rather than using bootcamp (which I used to do) so that I can spin up and remove Windows OS environments quickly for testing and fiddling around largely. Outside my day job, Windows OSs don't get used much. With a Windows, UNIX & LINUX background I finally switched to Mac OS with Tiger (I think). As a result, I'm not running Lr on Windows. Cheers,
S.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Nov 20, 2015)

I had the same problem and came here looking for a solution.  I've done as David suggested and that seems to have got rid of that wretched warning box.

After a few teething issues, I am working well on Win 10.  LR is pretty quick.


----------



## Alexandre Silva (Nov 24, 2015)

Dear all,

I'm sorry but the above box continues appearing when I start LR. I've updated it to the newest version (6.3) but the problem persists. I didn't activated LR Mobile and I don't have the box "Delete all data" activated.

Can you please help me with this issue?

Regards,

Alexandre Silva.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi Alexandre

We can't see what the screenshot says... can you tell us?


----------



## Alexandre Silva (Nov 24, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Alexandre
> 
> We can't see what the screenshot says... can you tell us?



Hi Victoria,

Thanks for your e-mail. Please find below the screenshot:






Your help will be welcome.

Regards,

Alexandre Silva.


----------

